# hummingbirds



## RV's mom (Aug 1, 2010)

on my front porch...





















this last one the day before takeoff. We'd been watching him exercise his wings, knew it was gonna be soon. One baby kicked the other out. we searched below, but its a big tangle of purple wandering jew and elephants foot. couldn't find it. the strong survive.

teri


----------



## dmmj (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a humming bird feeder and some plants they love and I have never seen a humming bird nest.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 1, 2010)

mom built this on a wind chime we have hanging next to the walkway. we were astounded. I heard they remember a good place and will return. hope to have the same experience next year.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cool. For a short time, as a child, I lived in a place called humming bird corner, up in the mountains, in Idylwild, CA. We were surrounded by hundreds of humming birds for all the warmer months of the year and it was our job to maintain and put out dozens of feeders.

They have always been very special to me.


----------



## terryo (Aug 1, 2010)

Those pictures were amazing!! I just put a feeder out in the yard this AM. My son lives around the corner from me and he sees them all the time in his yard, so I'm hoping I see some now too. I love your pictures!!


----------



## Missy (Aug 1, 2010)

I have one on my porch and several fight over it. When they get use to you being there they will come and go. My feeder is about 3 feet from my favorite chair. There is a lady in my town that traps and bands Hummers and tracks them. Every year there is a Hummingbird festival where you can donate $5 and she will band a bird and let you release it and when it is trapped sometime later you will get a letter telling you when and where. She banded about 200 last year. She said if you watch a female that she will go straight from the feeder to the nest most of the time. The nest is so tiny you may not see it if your looking right at it. Teri you are so lucky to have a nest so close and your pics are beautiful 

P.S. the Hummingbird lady said the best way to make nectar is 1 cup sugar 3 cups cold water and shake it real good. Before she told me I would boil it and it would be good for about 3 days now with the cold water it lasts a week, if they don't drink it all first


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for the tip! we've been boiling our water for the nectar.. we have 3 feeders, 2 in front and one in the back. It is quite a joy to have hummingbirds around, they do tend to fight over the feeder. perhaps because of the proximity of the nest.


----------



## franeich (Aug 1, 2010)

We had one build a nest on a branch above our front door. One of them fell from the nest so I built a new nest for him out of a box and a sock rolled up. The other one that was in the nest ended up falling from the nest a few days later and died. The mom kept feeding the one that was in the box nest I built. I was lucky enough to be outside when the baby flew away. What a great feeling to save a baby humming bird. I held it a few times while reinforcing its nest.


----------

